# G8689 mini mill spindle wobble



## Flammable_Solid (Dec 2, 2014)

I was setting up to do a counter bore last night and noticed I needed to tram my mill up again after moving it and adjusting the workbench it is on.  While tramming, I found a ~0.009" axial wobble in the spindle.  The wobble is present at the bottom of the spindle and the top of the spindle.  I was able to mark the high and low points of the wobble.  I will take some photos tonight.  

I think I have to pull the spindle and bearings to correct this, any other suggestions?


----------

